
Ask HN: Cheap cloud providers with GPUs? - xamlhacker
AWS and Azure have GPU instances and soon Google cloud will join them. Wondering if there are any other providers who have cheaper GPU instances?
======
gesman
If you need to spawn 10-100+ instances for heavy computation tasks - then AWS
and alikes are the only choice.

@$2k/mo+/instance - for smaller scale research it is way cheaper to buy high
performance GPU card(s) yourself and use them without unpredictable recurring
cost issues. Computers are cheap.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/45vepw/cho...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/45vepw/choose_a_good_cuda_card_looking_for_your_advice/)

[http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html](http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html)

------
max_
If your want GPU's for machine learning, I recommend
[http://rescale.com](http://rescale.com)

------
finid
SoftLayer, an IBM company, seems to be in that space, although I won't call
them cheap.

